# Cálculo para armar un autotransformador elevador de voltaje



## cris1996original (Mar 4, 2013)

Hola gente de FOROS DE ELECTRONICA, hoy les pido una manita .... desde hace tiempo que me dedico en el ramo de electronica, ya sea en reparacion de amplificadores, parlantes, twiter, construcción de RadioTransimisor, etc...

Bueno, iré al grano de mi problema, quiero construir un autotransformador-elevador de tensión, que eleve la tensión de corriente (ya que tengo una discoteca móvil, y yo me voy mucho a zonas donde la corriente promedio es de 190 o menos) y gracias a un amigo conseguí esta fórmula



> 5 cm x 6,3 cm = 31,5 cm cuadrados (este es el área del núcleo del transformador)
> 
> 31,5 cm cuadrados / 50 Hz = 0,630 mV
> 
> ...



Según una tabla que tengo, el alambre para la primaria será de 1,50 mm
Como observarán, hay una fórmula marcada con rojo esa es la fórmula que no entiendo, no se de donde sale ese 640 W...

Pues esa es mi duda, si es que alguie sabe de donde sale ese dato, le agradecería de por vida


----------



## italojuanmanuel (Mar 4, 2013)

tienes que decir cuanto de potencia mas o menos vas ha necesitar, a lo que tengo entendido si es para un discoteca movil vas a necesitar mucha potencia, amplificador, luces etc.
yo hice un elevador para un motor de 5hp en monofasico y los calcule de acuerdo a la potencia del motor.
si no te importaria pon mas datos.
y la formula de la potencia es (area/0.0903)^2 , el resultado dividido entre el voltaje del primario te saldra la capcidad en amperios.
saludos. 
atte. juan manuel


----------



## cris1996original (Mar 4, 2013)

italojuanmanuel dijo:


> tienes que decir cuanto de potencia mas o menos vas ha necesitar, a lo que tengo entendido si es para un discoteca movil vas a necesitar mucha potencia, amplificador, luces etc.
> yo hice un elevador para un motor de 5hp en monofasico y los calcule de acuerdo a la potencia del motor.
> si no te importaria pon mas datos.
> y la formula de la potencia es (area/0.0903)^2 , el resultado dividido entre el voltaje del primario te saldra la capcidad en amperios.
> ...



Amigo, podrias hacer ese calculo que me dices, tomando el ejemplo de mi elevador...
PD: yo ya hice todos los calculos para la secundaria, tendrá una capacidad de 10Amps, suficiente para 3 a 5 amplificadores....


----------



## opamp (Mar 4, 2013)

Hola cris1996original, tienes que indicar la potencia necesaria y definir el voltaje mínimo de la red , dices 190V o menos, en mi experiencia en mi pais en zonas alejadas he encontrado Voltajes alrededor de 170V!!!..............indicada la potencia, nos indicas el voltaje mínimo,.....recuerda que tendrias que tener un autotrafo con derivaciones múltiples por ejemplo 5 tap , Vin:180V, 190V, 200V, 210V, 220V ,....tendras un margen de error en la salida de aproximadamente 5V y necesitas además un conmutador de potencia de 5posiciones,......si deseas que la conmutación sea automática te recomiendo un estabilizador de voltaje.


----------



## mrmay (Mar 6, 2013)

hola yo tambien tengo las mismas inquietudes la verdad no se como se hacen y me gustaria mucho  construir mi propio Autotrasformador 

actualmente tengo 3 amplificadores la pv-1200 - la cret 1001 - zener 400w me gustaria saber de cuantos W tendria que ser el autotrasformador y y sialguin tiene los apuntes o calculos que me pueda guiar en construccion del mismo de ante mano muchas gracias.

mi intencion no es que me agan la tarea yo quiero aprender hacerlo subo una imagen de autotrasformador la imagen fue tomada de un hilo de nuetro amigo Oscar Monsalvo.
red publica para mi pais 110 v en mi ciudad sube y baja la tencion en unos 99v - 100v - 115 v y hasta 88v

gracias por su ayuda


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 6, 2013)

Para calcular un autotrafo,puedes ir a Aporte y documentacion,calculo,diseño,y construccion de 
transformadores,mensaje #308,ahi hice el calculo de un auto trafo para un colega,que despues no se que hizo,de ahi,cambiando los datos puedes construir el tuyo.
link https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...nstruccion-transformadores-12895/index16.html
Saludos
Gustavo


----------



## mrmay (Mar 7, 2013)

gracias gustavo por tu valiosa ayuda


----------

